
Ask HN: How do you define the difference between Strategy and Tactics? - webmaven
I am interested in views from both business and technical perspectives.
======
Rzor
By analogy, I see strategy as a class used to solve a problem and its methods
as tactics. Strategy is big, tactics are small.

